# Obedience: Ham Radio.



## OldHorseman (Feb 17, 2017)

.

- I'm not particularly interested in getting into ham radio myself. But it is one of several realms in which I've noticed a strange sort of compulsive obedience...

- Anytime the subject of ham radio comes up, I 'hear' people saying that they're studying for, testing for, or have their license. It seems unthinkable to them that anyone would transmit without one.

- I kinda' wonder why. I can't imagine there could be effective enforcement against unlicensed transmitters unless they are making a nuisance of themselves. If someone learned/practiced basic etiquette, didn't call attention to himself, who would even question whether he was licensed or not? Are unlicensed ham operators really getting SWAT raided because somebody ran a random check and their call sign wasn't legit?

- It seems like a great deal of sideways enforcement must be in effect...

.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

OldHorseman said:


> .
> 
> - I'm not particularly interested in getting into ham radio myself. But it is one of several realms in which I've noticed a strange sort of compulsive obedience...
> 
> ...


 @OldHorseman typically when the government wants things licensed it is a matter of generating revenue. Just another venue for Uncle Sam to pick your pocket.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Actually it is enforced. The ham community, at least I know for sure in my area does enforce this. It can lead to a $10k fine.

You are required to give your call sign at least once every 10 minutes. When calling someone or talking to someone you exchange call signs. Looking up a call sign for someone you don't know is quite easy and many do it. Especially on HF call signs are looked up and many exchange QSL cards.

Another reason for the regulation is so our airwaves don't sound like they do on CB. 

The fee is minimal for the license. The cost is $15 for the test and your license is good for 10 years.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

You get on there and start jawing, someone will ask you for your callsign. If you don't give it, they will ignore you whole contacting the FCC.


----------



## PrepperDon (Jan 22, 2017)

But if your sitting on 14.238.6 talking to your prepper buddy, never exchanging a call sign or location, nobody is asking your call sign in order to be ignored, the unlicensed guy isn't out calling cq for the WAS award, so he probably doesn't care if you ignore him, if that pair of folks switch freq often, there's even less chance of them even being heard
I mean if I'm unlicensed and you ask my call sign, I don't provide and you ignore me, do I really care, no not one bit, me and my unlicensed buddy have already established alternate frequencies to move to


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Maybe after a SHTF event you might be ignored but right now. Hams are self policing. 
You might get away with it for a while but eventually a few hams will get together and 
figure out where you live and give the info the boys in DC with a complaint. 
Then you kiss $10k bye bye. It's just a matter of time.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Interceptor nailed it, and Boss followed.
That community is very particular about following rules, and for good reason.
While we all like to think about the airwaves as being free and open, the truth is they are HEAVILY regulated. The small swaths of frequencies that are opened for use by licensed operators is coveted, and could be taken away with the stroke of a pen. (not literally taken, of course, but regulated away)
For this reason, folks in that community do their damnedest to ensure that all who use them do so correctly.
If they catch wind that you're doing something illegal, they'll keep you on just long enough to figure out a rough location, and then contact the FCC to report you.
It is a self regulated system that works only because people follow the laws regarding its use.

Yes, you *can* hit the transmit button and contact your buddy who doesn't care about following legal protocol. That doesn't mean you should.
There are lots of other ways to talk to your pal legally, and no good reason to choose HAM aside from hobby use.
In emergency situations, it is already legal to use the HAM bands without a license, so you're covered there if it's your only method of communication.
In such situations, HAMs are normally more than willing to assist in getting you the help you need.

And of course, in a WROL situation nobody will come knocking on your door to enforce use of the airwaves.

Until then, try to follow the law for the sake of your fellow man. It can be detrimental to future use, and if you don't quite know what you're doing, can be detrimental to current use if you're causing debilitating interference to the surrounding area.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

PrepperDon said:


> But if your sitting on 14.238.6 talking to your prepper buddy, never exchanging a call sign or location, nobody is asking your call sign in order to be ignored, the unlicensed guy isn't out calling cq for the WAS award, so he probably doesn't care if you ignore him, if that pair of folks switch freq often, there's even less chance of them even being heard
> I mean if I'm unlicensed and you ask my call sign, I don't provide and you ignore me, do I really care, no not one bit, me and my unlicensed buddy have already established alternate frequencies to move to
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, you may break any law you choose. But you also must be aware of the consequences. Never assume you'll get away with something because your smarter than everyone else.

But, then again, 10k just might be pocket change to you.

Personally I worked hard to get where I am. I am an Extra Class. That means I have legal access to bands that others don't. As long I as I maintain my license and follow the rules, I'll keep what I have earned. I have seen others who thought they were above the rules and although it took time, they were caught.
@Kauboy is correct. The battle for use of the airways is ongoing. If the govt and some businesses had their way, we would loose more bands. This is why the ham community will police themselves and hunt those who don't follow the rules.

Once we hit WROL then all bets are off. Until then we protect what we have worked for. Most in the ham community train for SHTF. Katrina was one of those. The only communication they had in that area was ham. Everything else was down. The rules say if it is a true emergency then you can access the airwaves to call for assistance. Other than a WROL event then it's regulated.


----------



## PrepperDon (Jan 22, 2017)

Inceptor, I don't think fines are very enforced, I'm sure you know of many complaints where the person(s) complained about was violating the rules, and took forever to get anyone to even think about fining him, and as I recall once they did 'fine' him, he summarily ignored it and continued on, not missing a beat
There were 2 enforcement orders for all of 2016, for a grand total of 1 (one) thousand dollars, 6 for 15, like 30 over the last 10 years. 
I'm not advocating, just pointing toward the reality of enforcement, or lack thereof

On a side note, I thought it was interesting that just after I posted my earlier comment my Facebook popped up with a 1 year ago today memory of my youngest doing his tech test 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

That's why enforcement seems to be done by license holders because it would take bloody screaming murder to get the feds out. I'll cite some examples.

In the late 90's a woman in some inner city decided she would break into the police and fire band with an amplifier and a HAM radio with a tower mast. THREE DAYS it took them to track her down but a cop got wise and saw the tower antenna. She got busted.

Another was from a trucker running a powerful boat radio on his rig as a CB and it would overpower all the communications in his trucks vicinity. Took around 8 months but they tracked down the guy and sent him the letter.

ON that note, about the infamous letter-

That's basically all they do. They send a letter saying how mad they are you're doing this and to please stop. If you don't it's another letter saying c'mon you guys pls pls stop. If you don't guess what- YEP a third letter stating they'll tell mom.

Yes you CAN be arrested technically but you won't. Maybe things will change in the Trump america who is to say but for now the FCC is pretty lame in the enforcement department. TO be honest in a SHTF situation without electricity I am doubting most radios will work anyways, repeaters will be down and a baofeng handheld has the range of a walkie talkie without one.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Leon said:


> TO be honest in a SHTF situation without electricity I am doubting most radios will work anyways, repeaters will be down and a baofeng handheld has the range of a walkie talkie without one.


I can't recall where I found it, but there is a place online where you can find repeaters in your area that are set up with full power backups that will work in a grid down situation.
If you keep these handy, you'll at least have some comms for a while after the lights go out.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> I can't recall where I found it, but there is a place online where you can find repeaters in your area that are set up with full power backups that will work in a grid down situation.
> If you keep these handy, you'll at least have some comms for a while after the lights go out.


https://www.repeaterbook.com/repeaters/index.php?state_id=none


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I can't recall where I found it, but there is a place online where you can find repeaters in your area that are set up with full power backups that will work in a grid down situation.
> If you keep these handy, you'll at least have some comms for a while after the lights go out.


I'll be honest I probably won't need it I have one of those desert rock formation castles like Immortan Joe I just need to square away my war rig and I should be good.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

PrepperDon said:


> Inceptor, I don't think fines are very enforced, I'm sure you know of many complaints where the person(s) complained about was violating the rules, and took forever to get anyone to even think about fining him, and as I recall once they did 'fine' him, he summarily ignored it and continued on, not missing a beat
> There were 2 enforcement orders for all of 2016, for a grand total of 1 (one) thousand dollars, 6 for 15, like 30 over the last 10 years.
> I'm not advocating, just pointing toward the reality of enforcement, or lack thereof
> 
> ...


 @PrepperDon It took me less than 2 minutes to find these. I didn't see the one you mentioned though.

FCC Fines Pennsylvania Ham $11,500 for Causing Intentional Interference

FCC Shows No Mercy, Sustains $22,000 Fine for Egregious On-Air Behavior by Michigan Licensee

W5YI :

FCC fines ham operator $17,000 for violation - The RadioReference.com Forums

ETA: Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to tell you what to do. I assume you're an adult and can make your own decisions. Just passing along information.


----------



## PrepperDon (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm just playing devils advocate here, I'm an extra myself, my wife and two of my 4 kids are techs 

I looked at the FCC ametuer radio 'actions taken' page, the one you reference was from like 2011 I think, lol, he argued they didn't inspect his station, but look at 2016, only 2 action taken only one of those was a fine, the other was something else, either way only 30 or so actions in the last 10 years, only maybe 10 of those were fines of any type

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldHorseman (Feb 17, 2017)

.


- Interesting replies, all. As I suspected, a study in lateral enforcement.

- I noticed this when I was researching GMRS and saw all the heavy users getting bent out of shape about "bubble pack pirates" using the frequencies unlicensed... Even though the occasional walkie-talkie user passing through their range didn't seem to be causing them any real problems, they were trying to triangulate positions and get the authorities to bust 'em. And mad that they never did. 

- I'm kinda' wondering what percentage of radio licensees are former grammar school hall monitors. I know the guy down the road drives an automobile, and have never seen him do anything troubling on the road. It would never occur to me to check a database to verify that he has a valid license. Even if I knew he didn't, I wouldn't be inclined to alert law enforcement unless he was an actual menace.

- I'm not actually interested in trying to do unlicensed radio. Just observing the mindset of the ham community. 

.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

OldHorseman said:


> .
> 
> - Interesting replies, all. As I suspected, a study in lateral enforcement.
> 
> ...


I used to have GMRS license but at $75 a pop, I let it go. The guys on GMRS with a license must not know what the rules are. No license is needed for short distance HT's.

I don't know if you've heard CB lately but we don't want our airwaves to sound like that.

Since you were wondering, I was the opposite of a hall monitor. Way opposite.

Drivers license is checked by the police when you or they think you have broken the law. There are those who do drive without a license. Either they never bothered to get it or theirs were suspended. No harm right? That is until you are in an accident with one and they have no insurance. But you're probably okay footing the bill. Also, roads don't get taken away from abuse. Airways can.

But, like I told PrepperDon, don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to tell you what to do. I assume you're an adult and can make your own decisions. Just passing along information. Besides, why should a non ham care if hams loose some of their freedom to use the bands they have. Not your problem.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Much of the ham bands are monitored by hams for illegal x-mitters.

Many of the clubs have practice hunts, and they do go out for violators.

The ham frequencies are the worst to pirate of all, next comes LE. 

Now, post SHTF, WROL, it won't make any difference what band you work.

There are band segments that you can get away with using with low power and short transmits..

They are NOT in the amateur segment of the spectrum though.

During WW2, naval intelligence was able to monitor and DF Jap ship location from Hawaii, San Fran Sicko and San Diego.

They came up with a receiver called HUFF-DUFF, basically an ADF with display, it would instantly indicate direction.

It was used in the battle for the Atlantic also to kill German U boats.

Coupled with Enigma decodes, the combo was devastating to the boats. 

In the battle for North Africa, Germans used short range tank radios for tactical ops.

They had no clue that they were monitored in Connecticut! 

An amateur picked up the signals, called FBI, feds took over his house for the war's duration. 

I bring up the history for a reason, that was 70+ years ago, today's technology will find you instantly within feet from Utah and Langley.

Find you and read the name of the handset if needed or even from the transmit envelope.


----------



## OldHorseman (Feb 17, 2017)

inceptor said:


> I used to have GMRS license but at $75 a pop, I let it go. The guys on GMRS with a license must not know what the rules are. No license is needed for short distance HT's.


- As I understand it, non-licensed users are supposed to use only the FRS and GMRS/FRS shared frequencies at a half watt. The bubble pack radios can transmit on GMRS frequencies at 5 watts, which is _supposed_ to require a license. But nobody other than some GMRS licensees seems to care.



> I don't know if you've heard CB lately but we don't want our airwaves to sound like that.


- I have old CB truck and house radios... Straight stock. I monitor to see what the truckers out on the highway know.

- I remember when you were supposed to have a license for CB... I still don't know if the requirement was legally dropped, or rendered moot by rampant non-compliance during the huge fad in the '70s.

- I was kinda' thinking that the CB thing is an example of a self-correcting problem. It got completely out of hand, utter chaos in the '70s, early '80s. Became useless with a million people yammering-away on all channels, amped radios stepping on everyone from States away, etc... So people gave up, stopped using it, and the fad passed.

- Since the late '80s, CB has seemed more usable. Sure, lots of silly noisemakers out there. And guys who have illegally suped-up radios blasting away. But there always seem to be quiet channels available on the dial. At least around here.



> Also, roads don't get taken away from abuse. Airways can.


- That's kind of what I'm getting at. The radio spectrum existed for billions of years before bureaucrats came along and decided they owned it and would license the privilege of using it... They didn't create it. (At least the government can claim to have built the roads.) They have very little real power to enforce their rules. It's the cultural phenomenon of compliance that interests me.

- Not just a radio thing... Gun folks are much the same way. Let anyone post a message or video that seems like it sorta, kinda', might, maybe conflict with the _spirit_ of the law (especially the NFA) and shooters will be all over the poster like white on rice. (Even when there is no actual violation involved.) Makes things awfully easy for authoritarians when the subjects do the domination for them.

.


----------



## KA5IVR (Jun 11, 2014)

OldHorseman said:


> - The bubble pack radios can transmit on GMRS frequencies at 5 watts, which is _supposed_ to require a license. But nobody other than some GMRS licensees seems to care.


The reason the GMRS guys may care is these guys are probably getting on the GMRS Repeaters. The repeaters guys are responsible for the operation of those repeaters, not who is talking on it. I think that $75 license fee is a little extreme, but as long as you stay off of the repeater channels (I think it is ch's 15~22) you should be good.



OldHorseman said:


> - I remember when you were supposed to have a license for CB... I still don't know if the requirement was legally dropped, or rendered moot by rampant non-compliance during the huge fad in the '70s.
> 
> - I was kinda' thinking that the CB thing is an example of a self-correcting problem. It got completely out of hand, utter chaos in the '70s, early '80s. Became useless with a million people yammering-away on all channels, amped radios stepping on everyone from States away, etc... So people gave up, stopped using it, and the fad passed.
> 
> - Since the late '80s, CB has seemed more usable. Sure, lots of silly noisemakers out there. And guys who have illegally suped-up radios blasting away. But there always seem to be quiet channels available on the dial. At least around here.


I think the FCC gave up the Licensing and common Enforcement of the CB band was due to the Cost and Demand. As the popularity of CB increased, so did the abuse on the air. I was a teenager back then and CB was like Facebook is today. When the idiots starting getting out of control, I studied and obtained my Ham license. CB never has been "self-correcting" as Ham Radio always has been. Also, Ham Radio has over 100 times as much radio spectrum than the legal & illegal CB band. More frequency, more modes, mode options on Ham radio.



OldHorseman said:


> - The radio spectrum existed for billions of years before bureaucrats came along and decided they owned it and would license the privilege of using it... They didn't create it. (At least the government can claim to have built the roads.) They have very little real power to enforce their rules. It's the cultural phenomenon of compliance that interests me.
> 
> - Not just a radio thing... Gun folks are much the same way. Let anyone post a message or video that seems like it sorta, kinda', might, maybe conflict with the _spirit_ of the law (especially the NFA) and shooters will be all over the poster like white on rice. (Even when there is no actual violation involved.).


I understand your reasoning and agree if SHTF that all bits are off, but is that ever going to happen?

I don't see this as a Compliance or defiance thing. The radio spectrum always has existed, the equipment to use it didn't always exist or has recently changed. A lot of the Gov't involvement has been to make sure the spectrum was organized and coordinated with other countries. Do you want some Mexican CB'er interfering with the WiFi in your home that you are using to post this stuff to the WWW?

I'm a gun guy, but I don't go to the range with Hoodie-Wearing Tugs who hold their gun sideways either! Just like in the Gun world, it does not take long on Ham Radio to figure out who is legal. Hams normally eat these guys alive on the air. If they don't get the hint and leave, the Hams will turn them in, because they don't want to be interfered with. If you see someone driving who is obviously DWI, you wouldn't call 911? Plus, if the illegal guys is on a Repeater, the repeater trustee is responsible and has the right to turn the repeater off. It is not illegal to own a Ham Radio without a license, it is only illegal to Transmit without a license.

Since you mentioned gun folks... Would you carry a gun for self-protection without taking it out first, shooting it, and making sure it is reliable for your life? Same thing with Ham Radio... Why not get a License, get the equipment setup, and learn how to use it, so if SHTF... you will know what it will and not do and how to use it. Plus, it is a great hobby to waste a LOT of money and time on!


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Ham's police themselves. Those guys are a huge help for you or they can be a PITA . Since they are as a group very friendly and helpful why take a chance to piss them off. My local club gives a free class and is always helping operators out. Take the class and pay a small fee for the piece of paper. If you got some money to pitch to the local club to help them pay to operate a repeater You should.


----------



## OldHorseman (Feb 17, 2017)

KA5IVR said:


> I'm a gun guy, but I don't go to the range with Hoodie-Wearing Tugs who hold their gun sideways either! Just like in the Gun world, it does not take long on Ham Radio to figure out who is legal. Hams normally eat these guys alive on the air. If they don't get the hint and leave, the Hams will turn them in, because they don't want to be interfered with. If you see someone driving who is obviously DWI, you wouldn't call 911?


- Note that, in the OP, I specified that my _hypothetical_ unlicensed user was *not* a troublemaker. I can understand why Hams would react to someone who was stepping on their communications, interfering with repeaters, etc.



> Why not get a License, get the equipment setup, and learn how to use it, so if SHTF... you will know what it will and not do and how to use it. Plus, it is a great hobby to waste a LOT of money and time on!


- Personally, I can't imagine why I would ever want/need to transmit beyond CB or GMRS handset range while hunkered-down. (It's not like I'd have much useful data to pass-along.) Monitoring to see what may be heading in our direction, on the other hand...

.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

OldHorseman said:


> Personally, I can't imagine why I would ever want/need to transmit beyond CB or GMRS handset range while hunkered-down. (It's not like I'd have much useful data to pass-along.) Monitoring to see what may be heading in our direction, on the other hand....


OK... the lights go out, there is nobody talking on CB or GMRS, or AM/FM. What happened, perhaps a plague, and everybody is dead, or somebody got drunk and ran their pickup truck into the local electrical substation?

If you were a "prepared" ham, you could raise other hams on the East Coast, or the West Coast, Canada, South America to figure out what's going on, that would give you a leg up on others close enough to you to be a problem.

*Rancher*


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

As far as enforcement goes....Sooner or later everyone gets caught...Even buddies talking giving no call signs...Failure to give a call sign can get you a visit from the FCC and Federal marshals ....Think it dont happen?

Amateur Radio Only....And the reason there isn't more is because Hams police themselves for the most part! It's called the Official Observer Program and it does work!

https://transition.fcc.gov/eb/AmateurActions/Welcome.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

azrancher said:


> ........If you were a "prepared" ham, you could raise other hams.......


No need to transmit from your end. Just listen. Perfectly legal sans a license, even if you own a transmitter. If some drunk ran into a local substation, chatter from the other side of the country will not be affected. They'll continue to chew the rag and exchange banana bread recipes. Pandemic? I'm sure London or Tokyo or Rio will be broadcasting if 99.9% of your neighborhood is dead.


----------



## KA5IVR (Jun 11, 2014)

OldHorseman said:


> - Personally, I can't imagine why I would ever want/need to transmit beyond CB or GMRS handset range while hunkered-down. (It's not like I'd have much useful data to pass-along.) Monitoring to see what may be heading in our direction, on the other hand....


Rancher made some good points, but I'll add to it...

GMRS is in the UHF band, so that is basically it is only good for Line Of Sight communications, without a repeater. CB is in the 11 meter band, which, like the 10 meter ham band, is dependent on the sun-spot cycle for long range communication. That cycle is every 11~13 years or so. Right now, we at the lower point of the current cycle. Even through we have brief band openings, you may have to wait another 5 or 6 years. When it is open, during the day you can generally talk just about anywhere with very few watts.

The Ham Radio bands have many bands to choose from. Some are open during the day and others are open at night. For example, 20 meters is open during the day and will provide communications across the US and overseas. At night, 80 meters is open and provides communication up to 500 miles or so. CB & GMRS will not do that normally. I can monitor CB & GMRS in my shack and believe me, Ham Radio has many more options for reliable & secure communications.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

KA5IVR said:


> Rancher made some good points, but I'll add to it...
> 
> GMRS is in the UHF band, so that is basically it is only good for Line Of Sight communications, without a repeater. CB is in the 11 meter band, which, like the 10 meter ham band, is dependent on the sun-spot cycle for long range communication. That cycle is every 11~13 years or so. Right now, we at the lower point of the current cycle. Even through we have brief band openings, you may have to wait another 5 or 6 years. When it is open, during the day you can generally talk just about anywhere with very few watts.
> 
> The Ham Radio bands have many bands to choose from. Some are open during the day and others are open at night. For example, 20 meters is open during the day and will provide communications across the US and overseas. At night, 80 meters is open and provides communication up to 500 miles or so. CB & GMRS will not do that normally. I can monitor CB & GMRS in my shack and believe me, Ham Radio has many more options for reliable & secure communications.


There are repeaters for GMRS. That's the reason for a license. We do (or did) have some in our area. I haven't paid attention because I gave up on it a long time ago. Just too damn expensive.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

inceptor said:


> There are repeaters for GMRS. That's the reason for a license. We do (or did) have some in our area. I haven't paid attention because I gave up on it a long time ago. Just too damn expensive.


If there was an EMP, then all repeaters will be down, which also brings to mind that if you want to communicate you either need a generator and gas, or store solar panels. And of course store ham radio equipment.

*Rancher*


----------



## KA5IVR (Jun 11, 2014)

inceptor said:


> There are repeaters for GMRS. That's the reason for a license. We do (or did) have some in our area. I haven't paid attention because I gave up on it a long time ago. Just too damn expensive.


I don't ever monitor the GMRS repeaters in NTX. I guess I should program them into the FTM-400 and see if I can hear any activity.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

KA5IVR said:


> I don't ever monitor the GMRS repeaters in NTX. I guess I should program them into the FTM-400 and see if I can hear any activity.


If you have a fairly recent copy of the repeater directory, they should be listed.

And the only radio I have that's not a Kenwood is an FTM-400D :vs_laugh:


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

Some of the licensing requirements are because of international agreements. HF doesn't just stay in this country.
To the self policing bit, I have known groups to locate trouble makers and do such things as pin their coax. The next time the trouble maker keyed the mic he blew out his finals and was off the air. No report or fed involvement needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrepperDon (Jan 22, 2017)

jdbushcraft said:


> Some of the licensing requirements are because of international agreements. HF doesn't just stay in this country.
> To the self policing bit, I have known groups to locate trouble makers and do such things as pin their coax. The next time the trouble maker keyed the mic he blew out his finals and was off the air. No report or fed involvement needed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So those folks think vandalism is ok but I licensed airtime is not
Gotcha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

jdbushcraft said:


> Some of the licensing requirements are because of international agreements. HF doesn't just stay in this country.
> To the self policing bit, I have known groups to locate trouble makers and do such things as pin their coax. The next time the trouble maker keyed the mic he blew out his finals and was off the air. No report or fed involvement needed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I personally haven
t heard of the "pinning Coax" in Years, lots of years. Down here, they just drop a dime and let FCC do their job.


----------

